# Neener, neener - I've Received My 2018 Tortoise Forum Calendar!!!



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2017)

. . . and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the January picture! How about you? Have you received yours yet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 1, 2017)

No!


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 1, 2017)

Me too! I got it today! I'm disappointed it didn't come with a key like last year so I could remember whose pictures they are.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 2, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Me too! I got it today! I'm disappointed it didn't come with a key like last year so I could remember whose pictures they are.


And what type of tortoise it is. 
I think that would be very useful for some purchasers.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 2, 2017)

Well, not to blow my own horn, but last year I mailed them. . . this year someone else did.

***ooo, ugh, ouch!! I got a cramp in my arm from patting myself on the back!!***


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 4, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Well, not to blow my own horn, but last year I mailed them. . . this year someone else did.
> 
> ***ooo, ugh, ouch!! I got a cramp in my arm from patting myself on the back!!***


He did it a lot cheaper than you did. He sent them first class rather than using flat rate envelopes. It only cost $2.66 for the postage.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 4, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> And what type of tortoise it is.
> I think that would be very useful for some purchasers.


I wish it was printed on the calendar below the picture.

I was also hoping they would consider last year's suggestion to put the collage on the cover rather than in December, although I really like the cover picture, Kristoff's with the butterfly.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 4, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> I wish it was printed on the calendar below the picture.
> 
> I was also hoping they would consider last year's suggestion to put the collage on the cover rather than in December, although I really like the cover picture, Kristoff's with the butterfly.


Lena got the cover?
I'm glad I didn't. 
What month did Tidgy get? And Charlie?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> He did it a lot cheaper than you did. He sent them first class rather than using flat rate envelopes. It only cost $2.66 for the postage.


Dang! Really? I'll have to keep that in mind for if I ever do it again.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 4, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena got the cover?
> I'm glad I didn't.
> What month did Tidgy get? And Charlie?


Yeah, once the cover is turned over to January, you never see it again. I like the idea of having the collage on the cover. I wonder why he didn't do it that way. Maybe we forgot to tell him. I'll make a note of it for next year's calendar.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 4, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lena got the cover?
> I'm glad I didn't.
> What month did Tidgy get? And Charlie?


Tidgy got February! Charlie is Mr. September.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 4, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> Tidgy got February! Charlie is Mr. September.


Thank you. 
Feb is the shortest month, but it's wifey's birthday, so not going to complain. 
And September is my birthday, so i'll be looking at Charlie whilst drinking too much.


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 5, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> I wish it was printed on the calendar below the picture.
> 
> I was also hoping they would consider last year's suggestion to put the collage on the cover rather than in December, although I really like the cover picture, Kristoff's with the butterfly.



Oh, is my boy on the cover? I might as well never open the calendar then!  How exciting. 
I haven’t received mine yet. 
@Yvonne G, could we maybe have a list of the tortoise species and their owners/moms/dads in a thread somewhere? I’d be happy to scribble that info under the pictures... Better than nothing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2017)

Kristoff said:


> Oh, is my boy on the cover? I might as well never open the calendar then!  How exciting.
> I haven’t received mine yet.
> @Yvonne G, could we maybe have a list of the tortoise species and their owners/moms/dads in a thread somewhere? I’d be happy to scribble that info under the pictures... Better than nothing.


I'll see what I can do later today.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2017)

I've listed them in the order of how many votes they received, showing the most votes as the first, etc. I wasn't sure of the species on Kristoff's, and I have a question mark next to it. If I've made a mistake on any of them please let me know and I'll correct it:

PJay (box turtle) October

Big Charlie (sulcata) September

Jes_Janelle (RF) May

Turtulas-Len (Sulcata) August

MPRC (RF) November

Kristoff (Greek) Cover

Tidgy's Dad (Greek) February

LeoTheTortoise (Greek) January

theguy67 (RF) June

Team Gomberg (Leopard) July

Marianne M (RF) March

whisper (RF) April


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2017)

I remembered as I was researching this, that year before last or maybe even before, there was a stink from a winner wanting to know why their picture wasn't on the cover. They thought the winner should get the cover. Most of us had the thought that you never see the cover once you've turned to January and that having a month was nicer because you see that picture for a whole month. I don't know if Josh had a reason for putting Kristoff's picture on the cover, but I agree that it would be nice to see the collage on the cover instead of on a month. If you all agree, I'll propose that for next year.


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 5, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I've listed them in the order of how many votes they received, showing the most votes as the first, etc. I wasn't sure of the species on Kristoff's, and I have a question mark next to it. If I've made a mistake on any of them please let me know and I'll correct it:
> 
> PJay (box turtle) October
> 
> ...



Kristoff is Greek, Testudo graeca ibera.

I have no problem with being anywhere in the calendar but I do understand the logic behind putting a lead picture up front — one good image on the cover makes the overall design look stronger. I’ll back up any decision we take as a group though.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 5, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> I remembered as I was researching this, that year before last or maybe even before, there was a stink from a winner wanting to know why their picture wasn't on the cover. They thought the winner should get the cover. Most of us had the thought that you never see the cover once you've turned to January and that having a month was nicer because you see that picture for a whole month. I don't know if Josh had a reason for putting Kristoff's picture on the cover, but I agree that it would be nice to see the collage on the cover instead of on a month. If you all agree, I'll propose that for next year.


Yes, it's difficult. 
I would rather have a month for Tidgy rather than the cover, but on the other hand, the cover should probably have a lovely photo on it to help sell the calendar, not sure a collage is a s impressive. 
I don't mind, in the end, I suppose. 
I asked Tidgy and seems seems most unconcerned.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 5, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, it's difficult.
> I would rather have a month for Tidgy rather than the cover, but on the other hand, the cover should probably have a lovely photo on it to help sell the calendar, not sure a collage is a s impressive.
> I don't mind, in the end, I suppose.
> I asked Tidgy and seems seems most unconcerned.


I don't think the cover helps sell calendars since they were all sold on the forum sight unseen.


----------



## Big Charlie (Dec 5, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> Dang! Really? I'll have to keep that in mind for if I ever do it again.


He bought the postage at the post office without tracking. If you purchase the postage online and print your own labels, for the same price, you get free tracking. You can purchase postage easily through paypal. I can help you next year if you want. Postage is going up.


----------



## Kristoff (Dec 5, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> I don't think the cover helps sell calendars since they were all sold on the forum sight unseen.



You’re right. And Josh said he’s not printing any more after this. In that sense, putting the collage on the cover would be reasonable.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Dec 5, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> I don't think the cover helps sell calendars since they were all sold on the forum sight unseen.


Tis true this year, but it doesn't seem to be properly advertised. 
Last year, and i think the year before there was a picture of the cover and one example page from inside to help encourage sales. 
Get your TFO calendar before they're all gobbled up kind of thing and a thread all about it. 
Unless my memories gone.


----------

